# How to breed just a few sheep?



## Iceblink (Oct 7, 2009)

I have two ewe lambs that I would like to breed next fall.  I don't have the space, or the desire for keeping a ram.  

From what I have heard, it often takes more than one 'try' for a ewe to actually 'take' so breeding out of hand isn't the best option. Neither, it seems is sending my girls to another flock, as apparently disease is an issue. 

So, what do you all do or plan to do to get your small flock bred?


----------



## Beekissed (Oct 7, 2009)

I have made arrangements with my breeder source to "borrow" a ram for my breedings.  If the ram has any diseases, my ewes already have them, I'm sure.  He has a very clean, healthy operation.

I guess one could AI sheep if they were so inclined....I'll have to check and see if I can find any Royal White semen online....hmmmmmm....  :/


----------



## no nonsense (Oct 22, 2009)

I've never heard of AI being used in sheep. I'm sure it's possible, but it might not be easy to find semen even, as it's not a very common practice. If you're going to be breeding, you will eventually get ram lambs. Why not just keep a ram lamb of the season just until you get your ewes bred every year, then slaughter him in the fall? Otherwise, finding someone willing to take your ewes for two months, so you're relatively sure they're settled, is probably your best option.


----------



## SweetDreams (Nov 25, 2009)

What about a neutral third pasture...kind of like a "honeymoon suite"....?

I'm sure that if we wanted to breed specific individuals together, we could find a neighbors lot to keep them together for a few days, and then seperate again.



But, here where we are, our neighbors have sheep too- and it works great for us to share genes if need be. 

Check local ads for "Renting Rams".....CraigsL has them.


----------



## mully (Nov 25, 2009)

Semen is available for AI ...try here www.ramsemen.com/

Here is another site of interest http://www.srgenetics.com/client.htm


----------

